# Moving to Aegina



## edumike (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi....my wife and i are moving to Kavos Bay on Aegina on the 19th of Feb. Has anyone been to the island and can anyone give us some tips or advice please?

Any comments will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks....Mike & Claire


----------



## Chalkie (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi, Mike & Claire,

How are you finding life on Aegina? We are moving there part-time next year. 

Leslie


----------



## xenos (Dec 20, 2009)

edumike said:


> Hi....my wife and i are moving to Kavos Bay on Aegina on the 19th of Feb. Has anyone been to the island and can anyone give us some tips or advice please?
> 
> Any comments will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks....Mike & Claire


...

How long are you moving there for?? have you got things like medical insurance or will you be relying on IKA? Accommodation? Work?

There are a number of expats on Aegina and Agia Marina, and a number of bars, supermarket, baker etc that stasy open all year.

Aegina town is always fairly busy, but Agia Marina out of season is quiet. It has unfortunately been dying a death for the last 10 years or so but still has its regular visitors. I know many people on the island, having been going there for a little over 12 years, and with it being so close to Pireaus and Athens, civilization (and decent hospitals) are not too far away.

Anything you need to know, drop me a line or reply to this.


----------



## Chalkie (Jun 24, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks for getting back to me.

I retire next year. We have a plot of land near Souvala and will finish building shortly. It is a holiday home for extended holidays to avoid the UK weather! I'd welcome advice based on experience about buildings/household insurance and medical insurance.

................



xenos said:


> ...
> 
> How long are you moving there for?? have you got things like medical insurance or will you be relying on IKA? Accommodation? Work?
> 
> ...


----------

